# possible skidder alternatives.



## Zackman1801 (Dec 14, 2007)

hi, im sorry if this is in the wrong section or has been asked already but im new to these forums so if you could bear with me atleast this one time it would be much appreciated. Im looking into possible alternatives for a skidder since most are either very expensive or very large and most are both. Although this summer im looking into doing a small-medium sized logging operation on my families land near my home. Me and my grandfather are fixing up a small 10hp massey harris tractor that is pretty old (1951 model). the tractor was previously used to skid wood but looking at the condition its in and the size of the wood in the woods it seems that most of it will be Extremely difficult to skid with that machine if not impossible, this is because some of these trees are 80 feet tall and have a DBH of about 3 feet if not more. So my next question came up what can i buy that is cheaper than a 15,000$ skidder. I had a few possible things that i would like to run by people more experienced than me to see what people though of them. 

A. buy an old mil surp M35 2.5ton truck and use it As is or modify it to pull the winch in the back and hoist up logs like a skidder. 

b. an ATV with a winch to the rear,

I know that none of these alternatives will work as well as a skidder but i have to make due since i do not have the money to get into buying heavy machinery quite yet (but im hopefully going to get there someday) 

any imput from experienced loggers would be much appreciated since im at a total loss at what to do here.

thanks
zackman


----------



## joesawer (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know what a massey harris 10 hp tractor is, but it would probably pull more than any ATV. You are simply are not going to skid 3' diameter logs with any atv.
A duece and a halve GI truck would pull a lot more but they are not very monuverable, would break a lot of parts and don't have power steering.
For what you would spend on either a 2 1/2 ton or an atv, I would suggest a used farm tractor in the 50+ hp size. It will not do anywhere near what a skidder will do, but it will out class the other two by a huge margin for skidding logs.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 15, 2007)

You can do quite a bit with a good tractor like Joe said and use a skidding arch...


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Dec 15, 2007)

Look into a good used tractor (40 HP+) with loader and winch. What kind of trees will you be felling? and what time of year would you be looking at attempting to skid logs out? Skidding with frozen ground and snow cover is much easier, plus keeps the logs cleaner thus improving their quality.


----------



## jon72 (Dec 15, 2007)

Theres no alternative to a skidder!Army trucks and tractors won't be able to get out of their own tracks if we get much more snow.
I would suggest buying a decent 200 series Timberjack and selling it when your done.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 15, 2007)

i realize that i am not going to get the same preformance out of a truck or tractor, or atv, but i just do not have any way of getting a skidder to me if i do buy one. i dont own any heavy equiptment or know any one who does to haul it to and from my house to my grandfathers or even from the site whre i bout it to my grandfathers. I do realize that the truck isnt as good and option but i found one for around 2,000 online and i was thinking about removing the bed, the last set of wheels, making it a 4x4 instead of 6x6, and then mounting and arch to the main frame of the truck and moving the winch to the rear to have a makeshift cable skidder. although i know that the massey harris tractor will not pull more that a skidder because the thing is very small, and with only 10hp its not going to be getting anywhere any time soon. and im also going to be skidding these logs in the early summer (summer break from school since i cant do it anytime else really) and in the fall on some weekends, im thinking that i will have the job done before winter but i dont know for sure although i will probably take the winter off anyways because its very hard to get into my grandfathers for a logging truck anyways so even if i had a load to have hauled it would be hard for them to get it.


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 15, 2007)

jon72 said:


> I would suggest buying a decent 200 series Timberjack and selling it when your done.



Yeah ,because used iron is selling like gang busters in this logging climate.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Zackman to AS. Have you consulted with a Forrester? I would think that Maine would have state Forrester's who would help you out immensely with planning a harvest and securing buyers. It would be foolish to attempt a harvest without a Forrester's assistance. The timber markets in many areas are not what you would want to call a seller's market. There are a lot of mills that have been idled or shut down completely. You cut your trees with out first having an agreement with a buyer and you are really screwed. If prices are currently depressed in your area then simply wait for them to go back up again and then make your harvest. Your trees will grow larger as you wait.


Stewardship & Landowner Assistance in Maine

http://na.fs.fed.us/stewardship/stewassist/me.htm


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 15, 2007)

Foresters up here in Maine often require a fee of 25% and THEY get the checks then divy up the funds!
The other option, (if you can find one who will do it), get more than $50 per hour and take several days to walk around & inspect your woodlot. Not to mention how poorly SOME of these guys mark woodlots!

I don't know about Zackman but I'm smart enough to know to stay away from the local "foresters"!


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 15, 2007)

JackD_ME said:


> Foresters up here in Maine often require a fee of 25% and THEY get the checks then divy up the funds!
> The other option, (if you can find one who will do it), get more than $50 per hour and take several days to walk around & inspect your woodlot.
> 
> I don't know about Zackman but I'm smart enough to know to stay away from the local "foresters"! Not to mention how poorly these guys mark woodlots!



So Jack what are you suggesting Zackman do? Should he just fell his trees and then go around asking mills if they want to buy his logs? I did not know that the Forresters in Maine were either thieves and/or incompetent.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 15, 2007)

Contact my Alma Mater, Univ of Maine at Orono. 
One of the finest Forestry Schools hands down. When I was there 30 years ago my roommate who was in the Forestry program used to go to all types forested areas for class projects to review timber and pulp and make proposals. These were all done as part of a curriculum with a full prof in charge. It was part of their studies.
No idea if they still do that type of program, but it's indeed worth a shot. Professional Forestry advice at no charge, worth the cost of a phone call.
Good Luck


----------



## joesawer (Dec 15, 2007)

Even at 25% wich sounds steep unless for a small job. They could easily add more than that to the value of the harvest over a complete shot in the dark.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 15, 2007)

or you could buy a 440 JD log skidder in the 10-15,000 range, use if for you job, make some money with it and then resell it for the same money that you have in it
i know where one is right now for $11500, rebuilt winch, all around pretty good machine


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 15, 2007)

joesawer said:


> Even at 25% wich sounds steep unless for a small job. They could easily add more than that to the value of the harvest over a complete shot in the dark.



Too true. I've never heard of a forester taking a 25% cut, typically around 10-15%. Otherwise there simply isn't enough money to be divided between the forester, the land owner and the harvester.

Cutting without a plan or mill contacts is going to kill any hopes of making any money. A good forester working on percentage with good contacts will more than cover his fee with increased value gained from a carefully marked harvest.

How much do you know about which trees to cut or how to merchandise them? Bucking stems to merchantable lengths can be done the wrong way or the profitable way. A pile of 8 foot logs might be useless to a mill that really wants 16's at the time. Also be aware that many mill sin the northeast won't buy white pine during the warm months because of stain and borer issues.

As to the original question, a good 40-50 hp tractor with a farmi or norse skidding winch will work nicely. The great thing about the tractor is that it can be used for a million other things. If you go the super cheap route you are going to get super cheap results. Buying a good used skidder is one option but it only has one purpose and the logging market being what it is in the Northeast right now, I wouldn't want to risk hoping to get my money back out of it when done. Could be a pretty expensive lawn ornament.


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 15, 2007)

"So Jack what are you suggesting Zackman do? Should he just fell his trees and then go around asking mills if they want to buy his logs? I did not know that the Forresters in Maine were either thieves and/or incompetent."

Zackman said he would be doing a small-medium logging op on his family's property. 
We don't know if he is looking at a firewood operation, lumber op or pulp wood so I have no real suggestion for him. His question was about a logging rig and I have no recommendation for him in that respect because he mentioned he didn't want to spend big money on a skidder.
As far as what and how he will cut this wood, I assumed he [& his family] have a clue what they want cut and how, giving him credit for his [assumed] intelligence. 

Zackman, here is a good starting place for information.
http://www.maine.gov/doc/mfs/


----------



## redprospector (Dec 15, 2007)

sILlogger said:


> or you could buy a 440 JD log skidder in the 10-15,000 range, use if for you job, make some money with it and then resell it for the same money that you have in it
> i know where one is right now for $11500, rebuilt winch, all around pretty good machine



Yep, and you can haul it on a good gooseneck trailer with a 3/4 ton pickup.
I know I wouldn't take 11,500.00 for mine, and it's probably older than the one you found for sale.

Andy


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 15, 2007)

as far as the forester issue im currently attending OHTS forestry and my teachers are both (i think they both are but i know one is) a registered forester i could ask him if he might be interested. i also know a friend of mines father that might help me out with this since he already agreed to help with any problems or questions that might come up. as far as getting into things im probably going to clear cut the area (since or main objective is retaking an overgrown field that grew up 70-80 years ago) and taking the good logs and selling to wood mills, the decent logs and pulping them and then all of what ever else seems to be there using as family fire wood for my house and my grandparents. I will check into what mills are looking for since lowel lumber is about 2 sec from my house. Although as for skidding im still at a loss since i dont have the money to drop into a skidder untill i get some of the logs sold and in order to do that i have to have something to skid with.....its a complicated process. If i could find a JD 440 at a decent price i would buy it, im not saying i dont want a skidder i am just saying i cant GET a skidder. I like the 440 series since im familiar with is since we have one at school. Although the only problem i have with finding a 40-50hp tractor is most cost around 8-12K and at that price i COULD Buy a skidder. the Truck and the ATV were more probably ideas because both were around 2000,3000K used. i know both arent viable options but mabey just mabey i could make the truck work or the ATV and then i could still have something to play around with (ive always wanted a duce and a half truck  ) although i am interested in seeing if i could find one of those old pug articulated ATVs that i saw another user had in maine and pulled out some huge logs with. i dont remember who it was but they had a post in the pic section about it.


----------



## thansen (Dec 15, 2007)

*Skidding outfit*

If you have access to a skid steer with tracks, or perferably a rubber track loader get a rotational log grapple like the one I have. Its a multitek Mark II grapple with hydraulic winch and it is amazing. I use a T300 Rubber Track loader and that grapple everyday and we move a lot of material. The skid steer (track loader) is universal so you can use it for everything as long as you got the right attachement. With that grapple you can handle logs, load them on truck or trailer, winch them, and skid. I wish I would have bought mine a long time ago. I've seen a Takeuchi loader with rotational grapple for sale on this site in the tradeing form. Not sure if its still there. I'll try to post a pic of my setup. I know you probably dont want to spend as much money as I have, but you can find lots of good used skid steers or track loaders. And that grapple brand new was around 10,500. It's saved us so much time and work, I dont know how we got along with out it. So you could get pretty well set up, and yet have a machine that could do lots more then just skid logs.

View attachment 61157

View attachment 61157


----------



## JKS (Dec 15, 2007)

I log with a 2.5 6x6 with a 30,000lb winch mounted on the back and it works fine. It is not as fast as a skidder or good in tight spots, but it will pull & go places that it really would suprise people, and just like any piece of equipment if you take care of it and not be stupid they can be very reliable and productive.


----------



## cunrya (Dec 16, 2007)

A rotational grapple, or one like I have from Iron Oak, (not power rotating) on a skid steer or used tractor would work very nicely. Mine was about 3K a few years back, not as nice as the MultiTek but functional. I'd go the Tractor route myself, you'd be skidding backward with a skidsteer.

As far as finding a used tractor look on Tractorsbynet.com or pick up a local farm publication. Auction Yards aren't where you want to find one unless your pretty up on things. To many jockeys and if there there its usually for a reason. You should be able to find a decent 50HP tractor around 10K and it would be alot easier to get rid of when done than a skidder. Also you definetly want a loader, great for a counter weight and very useful if you get stuck (you can most always get out on your own with one)


----------



## jon72 (Dec 16, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Yeah ,because used iron is selling like gang busters in this logging climate.


It is up here!


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 16, 2007)

now that i think about it for a long hard time. the truck would be just too much trouble to get the bed and the 2nd axle off. I would either need a crane to lift it off or a very powerful winch, in either case i dont have either laying around. I think that a Tractor would be MUCH more reasonable since i dont plan to sell anything that i buy. The tractor would work out better because i can use it for logging, put a plow on it or bucket and plow driveways, and then use it for anything else that needs doing. with a skidder although optimal for logging would be basically useless unless i started into doing commercial firewood or logging businesses on other peoples land, because i cant use it for plowing small driveways because of the size and i cant transport it anywhere because i dont have a truck or trailer big enough for it. plus the tractor would most likely cost less than a good skidder in the long run because of less maintenance costs.


----------



## clearance (Dec 16, 2007)

Zackman1801 said:


> now that i think about it for a long hard time. the truck would be just too much trouble to get the bed and the 2nd axle off. I would either need a crane to lift it off or a very powerful winch, in either case i dont have either laying around. I think that a Tractor would be MUCH more reasonable since i dont plan to sell anything that i buy. The tractor would work out better because i can use it for logging, put a plow on it or bucket and plow driveways, and then use it for anything else that needs doing. with a skidder although optimal for logging would be basically useless unless i started into doing commercial firewood or logging businesses on other peoples land, because i cant use it for plowing small driveways because of the size and i cant transport it anywhere because i dont have a truck or trailer big enough for it. plus the tractor would most likely cost less than a good skidder in the long run because of less maintenance costs.



Why would you take the second axle off? Leave the deck on and biuld an arch, gin poles type of deal. JKS uses one, ask him what setup he has.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 16, 2007)

taking off the second axle although decreasing hauling capacity would also make the rig easier to manuver into tight spots in the woods and up close to hung up trees.


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 16, 2007)

JKS said:


> I log with a 2.5 6x6 with a 30,000lb winch mounted on the back and it works fine. It is not as fast as a skidder or good in tight spots, but it will pull & go places that it really would suprise people, and just like any piece of equipment if you take care of it and not be stupid they can be very reliable and productive.





Got any pictures of that rig?


----------



## clearance (Dec 16, 2007)

Zackman1801 said:


> taking off the second axle although decreasing hauling capacity would also make the rig easier to manuver into tight spots in the woods and up close to hung up trees.



Sure, but it would also put the wieght on the remaining axle, not the two, which would cause the one axle to sink further, and not as much traction as having two drive axles (there is an interlock, a drive shaft between the two rear axles?).


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 16, 2007)

Something else to think about, if you have a piece of equipment with a good heavy winch, is that you could climb trees and hang blocks with nylon straps, and run various lengths of haywire out and do some cold-decking. Me and my uncle did this in the 80's to log some small, difficult tracts of property that weren't conducive to cats or skidders. We'd just hang blocks 40-80 feet up and skid in stages using the 12-ton PTO winch he had on his big flatbed truck. We'd set the truck up at a landing point and use it just like a yarder. If we had to skid around a bend, we'd just colddeck before the bend with a block at one location and then readjust our set-up and finish the turn with a block at a higher location.


----------



## cunrya (Dec 16, 2007)

Zackman1801 said:


> now that i think about it for a long hard time. the truck would be just too much trouble to get the bed and the 2nd axle off. I would either need a crane to lift it off or a very powerful winch, in either case i dont have either laying around. I think that a Tractor would be MUCH more reasonable since i dont plan to sell anything that i buy. The tractor would work out better because i can use it for logging, put a plow on it or bucket and plow driveways, and then use it for anything else that needs doing. with a skidder although optimal for logging would be basically useless unless i started into doing commercial firewood or logging businesses on other peoples land, because i cant use it for plowing small driveways because of the size and i cant transport it anywhere because i dont have a truck or trailer big enough for it. plus the tractor would most likely cost less than a good skidder in the long run because of less maintenance costs.




You won't be sorry. You can make good money in big storms with a loader tractor too. I never come home without at least a grand in my pocket on a 12"+ snow here in NW Ohio. Look at the Iron Oak Attachments if your on a budget.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah but the thing is i would have to find people that already dont have their own snow removal equipment or try to convince them that they want me to do it and not the other 10+ contractors that are already right in town. 

although i would like to see some picks of some of the "homemade" rigs like JKS has or some things that other people use also that arent skidders.

also does anyone know what the rules are about the M35 or similar military surp trucks out there pertaining to road use. because if i could use this all day and then drive it home after i would be much happier than leaving it around, do you have to have a class A license to drive them or register then a certain way (by the way this question really only pertains to mainers since most states have different laws.)


----------



## kah68 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a couple of thoughts, can you hire a slow ( an in short on work ) skidder and operator or rent one from a logger who is slow or stopped his operation? My father in law is not going into the bush for the first time in 36 years due to timber prices, he has two machines sitting doing nothing, I'm sure he would rent out a machine hourly. That way if you have a market for your logs you could get started then later buy a skidder or tractor to finish the job. I would think the tractor would be the way to go for its versatility over the skidder.

I would not bother with the 6x6 unless you want it for the fun of having one, they do break, there not that easy to find parts for and not as good as a skidder or tractor with chains. My vote is for the tractor down the road when you can afford it, but it is your money! 

Good luck

Kirk


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 17, 2007)

a friend of mines father asked me already if i wanted to rent his skidder for a bit, although hes asking somewhere around 10K and for that i can see a new tractor being purchased!


----------



## kah68 (Dec 17, 2007)

how much does he want to rent it?


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 17, 2007)

im pretty sure he wants around 10k for a certain ammount of months to rent it. although he said he would do all the maintnance and work on it and all i would have to do is buy fuel. mabey he said it was less but i though it was around 10k for renting.


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 17, 2007)

jon72 said:


> It is up here!



But who is buying it?


----------



## kah68 (Dec 17, 2007)

Zackman1801 said:


> im pretty sure he wants around 10k for a certain ammount of months to rent it. although he said he would do all the maintnance and work on it and all i would have to do is buy fuel. mabey he said it was less but i though it was around 10k for renting.



That sounded pretty rich but using $ 50.00 an hour x 8 hrs = $ 400.00 a day plus fuel and operator X the number of days you have it. So 16 days a month would be $ 6400.00. Wouldn't take too many months to pay for your own machine.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 17, 2007)

well if i rent the machine i will be operating it so no operator costs would be included but thats what i thought about the 10K, to rent it i could just buy my own or even leave the pine in the woods untill i have a bigger machine.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 17, 2007)

are you competant to cut these trees? what are you planning on cutting(species and how many) what about hiring the guy just to skid them. you cut them and rent his services to skid them. pay the skidder and operator by the volume of timber that is pulled out. a going rate just for skidding is around 6-8 cents a foot around here. just some ideas.. i think this would prolly be better than having to deal with a machine yourself. but a guy has to be a pretty decent cutter to keep any sort of a machine working all day long


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 17, 2007)

im most likely going to clear cut the property in the spring time and get all of the trees down and either cut into firewood and limbed up and leave any mill quality logs right where they are and then in the summer haul them out. since summer is the only time i can get into that area since i dont want to rut up the field thats attached to it with the wet ground in the spring. but i am skilled enough to cut these trees down. and i know how hard it is for even 3 crews to keep enough wood on the ground for a skidder. its hard to have 6 logs ready in the 20 mins it takes a skidder to go from the woods to the landing.
i dont know what the going rate is around here but i would guess that its more than that, but i dont know how much more. Although all of what is cut is up the my grandfather the landowner. if he dosent want the pine cut it doesnt get cut, if he does it does. Although from what i remember from going out there (its been a littlewhile) there is a little of everything, some white birch, some sugar maple, quite a bit of oak, some popple, BIG white pines, and a few beech, ash scattered in there with the rest.

another problem i have is the fact that after paying for a rented skidder, an operator, and the hauling from landing to mill i would have to have some VERY valuable logs or else i wouldn't even break even on the job. and im not looking to loose money. i would rather just leave the pine instead of loose money.


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 17, 2007)

a bit of advice...cutting the trees and letting them lay will decrease their value,, the wood will stain and if it gets hot for a period of time it will begin to split. it is best to cut it down and get it out of the woods asap...and as for white pine i know some mills don't want it cut during the summer due to staining issues


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 17, 2007)

well then i guess i would have to wait untill fall to cut it then, although the firewood i dont really care about splitting too much since its going to get split anyways.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 18, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> But who is buying it?



I think a lot of old logging iron is going to Siberia.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone suggested mules? smelly but get the job done!


----------



## jon72 (Dec 18, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> But who is buying it?


I guess things are a little different in Maine than other parts of the country.The only equipment that doesn't sell good is old CTL's and harvesters.Although my neighbor just bought a '96 Timbco.I've never talked to a logger that isn't looking for a newer or better cable skidder.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 18, 2007)

if i had somewhere to keep mules and convince my family we needed a few then mabey but unless i can give them about 10 good reasons to get a team of mules its not happeneing. :jester:


----------



## kah68 (Dec 18, 2007)

Zackman1801 said:


> well if i rent the machine i will be operating it so no operator costs would be included but thats what i thought about the 10K, to rent it i could just buy my own or even leave the pine in the woods untill i have a bigger machine.



Yeah as a hobby not counting your time is ok, but if it's something you're trying to justify the dollars and cents on then you need to figure in operators cost to get your real cost. When ever I hear someone saying 'not counting my time' with something they are planning on making money on I wonder why they would do it in the first place.


----------



## Ford's Lawncare (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice to see some guys from Maine. Where in Mid Coast are you Jon? Short of a skidder, I think anything with a choker works good, (tractor, atv)


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 18, 2007)

I have used my early bronco to skid out short logs
more out of ego than need as I have a 800 tractor
with tongs!


----------



## Monk (Dec 18, 2007)

*Jd 440*

If I were you I would get a professional that you have gotten more than one refernce for. If thats not an option get on ebay you can pick a decent 440 up for under 10 with out a problemyou can probably get it around 5 or 6 I would recomend a 440b they have a powershift tranny none of the other 440 models do. There is actually a 540 B on there for 8 right now needs a pump, thats about 2 grand and you would have a decent machine. If you are going to clear cut it what does size matter. It is going to take a damn big tractor to pull a 3ft diameter tree out wholesale.


Monk


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 18, 2007)

440's have powershifts...i know of 2-440A's that have powershift (stock), as due the C&D's


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 18, 2007)

as of now the pine is iffy, it may or may not get cut, although i might be getting a 3/4 ton truck, that should probably be able to handle the smaller logs that are in there, most are around 8-10" diameter or less.


----------



## jon72 (Dec 19, 2007)

How much land do you have to cut Zackman?Are you planning on doing this to make money or just as a hobby?


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 19, 2007)

im not sure, im actually going to look at the land today, i know my grandfather said that the main area doesnt have much land but off to the sides about 10 feet of the trail were cutting out is where the REALLY big pines are. But im trying to do this as a firewood deal with my grandfather and myself, and if i cut out some of the bigger logs or find that some of the firewood wood is good enough to be sent into the sawmil it will get sent to finance some of the work and the gas.


----------



## Monk (Dec 19, 2007)

*440*

I have never seen anything other than a 440 B with a powershift unless it was put in but anyhow try to find a powershift sync drives work good but are a pain in the arse.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 19, 2007)

Monk said:


> I have never seen anything other than a 440 B with a powershift unless it was put in but anyhow try to find a powershift sync drives work good but are a pain in the arse.



The sync (direct) drive may be a pain, but I would be a little leary of an old machine with a powershift. When I was looking for a 440 I found one that needed "a little transmission work". I sat down with the JD dealer and he told me that if he did the work the tranny could cost as much as $15000, and for parts only could be as much as $10000.
I went with a direct drive I found, and did the tranny work it needed for a little less than $2000 in parts. The 440-B is an excelent machine for a small operator in my opinion.

Andy


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 19, 2007)

im probably not going to be getting a skidder any time in the near future. I really dont have the money to spend 10-20K on a skidder or the work to need one now. if i did have the work then i might consider it. but right now im going to do some work on my own and probably next summer get a job with a tree company if i can. although i am pretty sure im getting a used Ford F250 and hopefully can use that to get the firewood out of the woods either all cut or in 10-12foot lengths.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 22, 2007)

*Hire a Pro*

You've gotten good advice here--take it. With little experience with heavy equipment, forestry science, or logging, the learning curve can be tough. You may think that running a skidder well is simple; not. You stihl have got to get the harvest out to the mill, and get paid.
There are many Consulting Foresters, CPL's (Certified Professional Loggers) around in Maine to interview FIRST. Running a skidder, Timberjack harvester, skilled logging with a chainsaw, or knowing how to make the harvest efficient and productive for all the parties is a career skill.
When we bought our woodlot in 1998, we interviewed 7 Consulting Foresters ( a more qualified class of forester here in Maine and U.S.), then chose the one that met our needs and goals for the woodlot short, and long term. We must have spent a week in all transecting the woods, marking trees, mapping out soil types, species concentrations, and corridors and patch cuts. Yes, the forester takes a well earned cut, yet *makes it back for you many times *by managing the cutting, the revenue, and the results working WITH the loggers. Worth every dollar. A skilled logging crew gets the job done the way you and the forester planned, and fast. We asked that the work be done in winter only, on snow if possible. Cleaner.
So think about what you and your grandfather want out of the forest: high grading lumber for money only, long term management for diversity and crop trees, recreation, firewood, hunting, wildlife.
Take advantage of the skills around that you may not have in logging and forestry. There'll be plenty of years to enjoy the woodlot after a professional job. JMHO. (Well maybe not so humble  )


----------

